# Happy Canada Day fellow Canadians.



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2021)

Let's appreciate and enjoy our great country while reflecting on our tragedies and mistakes of the past so that we can make our country better for us and future Canadians.  
Cheers to everyone.


----------



## Canadium (Jul 1, 2021)

@DPittman Well said! Cheers!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy Canada day. No beer cheer for me, only brew i have is some vintage Cool Spring.  They haven't made that for 20 years.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jul 1, 2021)

Happy Canada Day to everyone! Enjoying a little home grown here soaking up the beautiful afternoon.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 1, 2021)

Pizza, a growler of cream-ale, cribbage and a wading pool for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Jul 1, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Pizza, a growler of cream-ale, cribbage and a wading pool for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's living! I love it!


----------



## Doggggboy (Jul 1, 2021)

751 seconds of silence in front of an orange shirt.
The knowledge that we can do better.
The hope that we succeed.
The thankfulness that we have the will to try.

And beer.
The day doesn't have to be all happy or all sad.


----------



## Brent H (Jul 1, 2021)

Family we haven’t seen in 2 years for a weekend visit, steaks, pool time, welding, planning more welding, unloading expensive woods for projects, smoking meat, pinball, crazy kids making mixed drinks, enjoying life!! Ya baby!!


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 2, 2021)

Happy Canada day! (belated) 

We working heading home from PA today then dispatch making noise about Utah.


----------

